# Waimana



## Bruce Brown (Jun 19, 2007)

I am trying to find information and photos for the Wiamana
What I know is from the FindMyPast.com which has the following for my Great Uncle. (My Great Grandfather and Great Grandmother also travelled on the same ship)
Name: John POWELL 
Date of departure: 6 July 1912 
Port of departure: Liverpool 
Passenger destination port: Sydney, Australia 
Passenger destination: Sydney, Australia 
Age: 48 Marital Status: Married 
Sex: Male Occupation: Fitter 
Notes: Passenger recorded on: Page 22 of 32 

Ship: WAIMANA 
Official Number: 131795
Master's name: W Holmes 
Steamship Line: White Star 
Where bound: Sydney, Australia
Square feet: 18568
Registered tonnage: 10389
Passengers on voyage: 1028

Would love to have some photos and history of the ship
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bruce,

hope this will be of interest to you.

Waiman - Built 1912 by Workman Clark Belfast. Yard No309.
Launched 12.9.11 - Completed 12.11.
Passenger Cargo vessel - 10,389 tons. Lpp 145.6m, Beam 19.2m.
Twin screw turbine - speed 13 knots.
Completed for Shaw Savill & Albion Co Ltd , Southampton.
Became 1926 - Herminus - Aberdeen Line.
1932 - WAIMANA
1941 - Empire Waimana
1946 - Waimana.
Broken up in Milford Haven 27.1.52

Attached photo courtesy of Photoship.com

Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

A few addtional facts to add to Hawkey01's information:
References I have show her as having triple expansion engines.
When built in 1912, she had a passenger capacity of about 1,000 steerage and 6 1st class passengers.
Apparently she was bought by the British Admiralty in 1939 and rebuilt as an imitation of the battleship HMS Resolution..
In 1941 she was again rebuilt, this time as a refrigerated cargo ship, and renamed "Empire Waimana', managed by SS&A.
She was bought back by SS&A in 1946 and renamed '
Waimana'.
Bruce C


----------

